# Another doe down



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm done. Happiness is a warm gut pile. Squirrels and coyotes from here on out. Fair to middlin' doe. About 90lbs dressed.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

A good eater


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's what I hunt for. does are much better eating.

but I only hunt the ML season.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Love the almost-Beatles-esque reference! Congrats on the doe!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

G-Patt said:


> Love the almost-Beatles-esque reference! Congrats on the doe!


I get that from the lass in my avatar, a life long Beatles fan...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

chadwimc said:


> I get that from the lass in my avatar, a life long Beatles fan...


I even have proof of her obsession...


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome. My band used to play last 2/3rds of the Abbey Road Album. We never got around to playing the first 1/3rd of it. Big fan!


----------

